# Brave New World = Θαυμαστός καινούργιος κόσμος



## Ambrose (Mar 26, 2010)

Διαβάζω σήμερα διάφορα για τον Brave New World του Aldous Huxley και ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο πετυχαίνω και κάποιες μεταφράσεις του τίτλου:

1. Θαυμαστός νέος κόσμος
2. Θαυμαστός καινούργιος κόσμος
3. Θαυμαστός καινούριος κόσμος
4. Άξιος νέος κόσμος
5. Γενναίος νέος κόσμος

Ο πρωτότυπος τίτλος είναι αναφορά στην Τρικυμία του Σαίξπηρ και χρησιμοποιείται με αυτή εδώ την έννοια:
brave
adj. brav·er, brav·est 

2. Making a fine display; impressive or showy: "a coat of brave red lipstick on a mouth so wrinkled that it didn't even have a clear outline" (Anne Tyler).
3. Excellent; great: "The Romans were like brothers/In the brave days of old" (Thomas Macaulay).

Αντιγράφω από την Wikipedia:

Brave New World's ironic title derives from Miranda's speech in Shakespeare's _The Tempest_, Act V, Scene I:[2] O wonder! How many goodly creatures are there here! How beauteous mankind is! O brave new world! That has such people in't!

This line is word-by-word quoted in the novel by John the Savage, when he first sees Lenina.

[...]

Translations of the novel into other languages often allude to similar expressions used in domestic works of literature in an attempt to capture the same irony: the French edition of the work is entitled _Le Meilleur des mondes_ (The Best of All Worlds), an allusion to an expression used by the philosopher Gottfried Leibniz[4] and satirized in _Candide, Ou l'Optimisme_ by Voltaire (1759). The German title of the book is _Schöne Neue Welt_ (Beautiful New World). First the word "brave" was translated to "Tapfer", which is the correct modern translation of "brave." Translators later recognized that, at Shakespeare's time, "brave" meant "beautiful" or "good looking".


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2010)

*O, wonder!
How many goodly creatures are there here!
How beauteous mankind is! O brave new world,
That has such people in't!*

Ας δούμε και μερικές αποδόσεις της (απο)στροφής της Μιράντας στην _Τρικυμία_:

Μετάφραση Κωνσταντίνου Θεοτόκη:
Ω, θάμα!
Ω, πόσα πλάσματα ώμορφα είνε εδώ,
Πόσο είνε ωραίο το ανθρώπινο το γένος!
Λαμπρέ καινούριε κόσμε, πώχεις τέτοιο
Λαό!​
Μετάφραση Βασίλη Ρώτα:
Ω, θάμα! Τι πολλά
όμορφα πλάσματα είναι εδώ! Τι ωραία που είναι
η ανθρωπότης! Ω, εξαίσιος νέος κόσμος
που μέσα του έχει τέτοιον λαό.​
Μετάφραση Ερρίκου Μπελιέ:
Ω, θαύμα! Πόσα ωραία πλάσματα μαζεύτηκαν εδώ!
Τι ωραίο που είναι το γένος των ανθρώπων!
Ω, υπέροχε, καινούργιε κόσμε, που 'χεις τέτοιους κατοίκους!​


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 26, 2010)

Γιατί τι έχει το 'θαυμαστός', δόκτορα; Το έχω συνηθίσει τόσο πολύ ή μου αρέσει τελικά; Ή μήπως και τα δύο;


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Γιατί τι έχει το 'θαυμαστός', δόκτορα; Το έχω συνηθίσει τόσο πολύ ή μου αρέσει τελικά; Ή μήπως και τα δύο;



Come again?


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 26, 2010)

nickel said:


> Come again?


Αζιμούθιε, δεν τον έχουμε χρίσει δόκτορα ακόμα τον Nickel. Μπορεί να γίνει επίτιμος σε λίγο καιρό.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 26, 2010)

Ε, γράψτε λάθος, βρε παιδιά! Ένα μυαλό χειμώνα και καλοκαίρι... Νόμιζα πως το άνοιξε ο δόκτορας το νήμα και όχι ο Αμβρόσιος...


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 26, 2010)

Δεν είπα ότι έχει κάτι. Σωστό είναι. Το _"θαυμάσιος νέος κόσμος"_ το έβαλα εκεί δειγματοληπτικά. Αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι ο "_γενναίος κόσμος_" (αν και είναι αναμενόμενο και "λογικό" λάθος), ενώ ενδιαφέρον βρήκα το γεγονός ότι ο τίτλος του έργου έχει την πηγή του στον Σαίξπηρ. Και ευτυχώς που έκανε ο Νίκελ αυτό που σκεφτόμουν (να ανεβάσει τις διάφορες μεταφράσεις) για να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε μια σύγκριση.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 31, 2013)

-------------------------------------------------------

"Last night you slept on a goose-feathered bed,
with the sheet turned down so *bravely*-O.
Tonight you sleep in a cold open field
along with the wraggle taggle gypsies-O!"

"What care I for the goose-feathered bed
with the sheet turned down so* bravely*-O?
Tonight I shall sleep in a cold open field
along with the wraggle taggle gypsies-O!"

The wraggle taggle gypsies


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yokLn7DDbig


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 1, 2013)

Ambrose said:


> Διαβάζω σήμερα διάφορα για τον Brave New World του Aldous Huxley και ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο πετυχαίνω και κάποιες μεταφράσεις του τίτλου:
> 
> 1. Θαυμαστός νέος κόσμος
> 2. Θαυμαστός καινούργιος κόσμος
> ...


Στο Βιβλιονέτ πάντως βλέπουμε έξι Θαυμαστούς καινούριους κόσμους (και δύο επανεκδόσεις, αυτό για όποιον μετρήσει οκτώ) και έναν μόνο Γενναίο νέο κόσμο (που στην περίπτωση αυτή το θεωρώ απλά λάθος - ούτε "αναμενόμενο" ούτε "λογικό", εφόσον πρόκειται για τίτλο έκδοσης, τι στην ευχή).

Προσωπικά έχω πράγματι "συνηθίσει" πάρα πολύ το έργο του Χάξλεϊ ως "Θαυμαστό καινούριο κόσμο". Θα με δυσκόλευε λίγο να συνηθίσω κάτι άλλο, και να πω τη μαύρη αλήθεια δεν βλέπω και το λόγο. Άσε που με έξι μεταφράσεις ως "Θαυμαστός καινούριος κόσμος", το να κάνει κάποιος αναφορά στο βιβλίο του Χάξλεϊ και να χρησιμοποιήσει άλλη απόδοση το βρίσκω και λίγο άστοχο.

Για αναφορά στην "Τρικυμία" αλλάζει το πράγμα, μια που έχουμε διάφορες αποδόσεις, καμία εκ των οποίων δεν είναι και πάρα πολύ γνωστή.


----------



## Earion (Apr 1, 2013)

_Θαυμαστός _και _θαυμάσιος _στην ουσία είναι ίδια λέξη. Εμένα όμως με συγκινεί, τώρα που το βλέπω, και το _εξαίσιος _του Ρώτα. Είναι μια λέξη με μια αδιόρατη χροιά παλιάς ευγένειας· δεν την ακούς τόσο συχνά στις μέρες μας. Κι επειδή μου αρέσει να σκέφτομαι σαν Αστυνόμος Μπέκας των βιβλίων, θα έψαχνα να βρω πού έσπασε η αλυσίδα. H μετάφραση του Ρώτα κυκλοφόρησε το 1950 από τον Ίκαρο. Tο μυθιστόρημα του Χάξλεϋ κυκλοφόρησε το 1971 ταυτόχρονα σε δύο μεταφράσεις: ως _Θαυμαστός καινούργιος κόσμος_ (Εκδόσεις Πάπυρος, μεταφραστής Βασίλης Καζαντζής), και ως _Γενναίος νέος κόσμος_ (Εκδόσεις Γρηγόρη, μεταφραστής Μανώλης Χαιρετάκης). Ο Βασίλης Καζαντζής (που έγραφε με το ψευδώνυμο Index) ήταν άνθρωπος με παιδεία. Οι Εκδόσεις Γρηγόρη από την άλλη, κύριε πρόεδρε του δικαστηρίου, βαρύνονται με την κατηγορία ότι ξεπέταξαν ουκ ολίγα σημαντικά βιβλία (πρόχειρα μου έρχεται στο νου η μετάφραση του _Φαρενάιτ 451_, που ευτυχώς κυκλοφόρησε πρόσφατα σε νέα έκδοση).


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2013)

...
_*Brave New World*_ (TV 1980, Burt Brinckerhoff)


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2013)

...
Aldous Huxley narrates_* Brave New World*_ (CBS Radio Workshop, 27 Ιανουαρίου & 3 Φεβρουαρίου 1956)






The CBS Radio Workshop was an experimental dramatic radio anthology series that aired on CBS radio from January 1956, until September 1957. Subtitled “radio’s distinguished series to man’s imagination,” it was a revival of the earlier Columbia Workshop, broadcast by CBS from 1936 to 1943, and it used some of the same writers and directors employed on the earlier series. Its first two episodes were a two-part adaptation of Aldous Huxley’s dystopian stunner *Brave New World*. It has some strong claims to being the definite adaptation as it is both introduced and narrated by Aldous Huxley himself.
[...]

On the back of the Pelican Records LP (LP-2013) edition there is critical essay on Huxley, Brave New World and this adaptation, by none other than Ray Bradbury! It is truly wonderful and I have reproduced it below:

"There is science fiction and science fiction. There is science fiction still looked down upon by many intellectuals in our society, because it is written by the wrong people. And there is science fiction minus the label, written over in the main stream by acceptable A-1 main-line writers which is OK. And at the head of the list for some 40 years or more you would have to put Aldous Huxley and Brave New World. Whenever lists are drawn up for schools containing the acceptable authors who dare to be imaginative, it is Huxley and Orwell, ten to one.

Forget about Asimov, Clarke, Sturgeon, Heinlein, get lost.

There are a number of reasons beyond snobbishness of course. Huxley was in mid-career when he veered over into Future Country. Behind him lay half a dozen novels, most of which had good or fine reviews, and most of which are still selling moderately well and being read today. But mention Huxley and most people will name the one they know him by, *Brave New World*.

At the time it was published, much of the novel was fresh and innovative, properly cynical about human behavior and, at times, verging on territory laid out by Evelyn Waugh. Later on, Huxley and Waugh would indeed meet in the middle of the same cemetery. Huxley to dig graves and plant Hollywood types with his *After Many A Summer Dies The Swan* and Waugh with his *The Loved One* another shake of similar bones.

Since its publication, Brave New World has been skinned and boned and borrowed from by dozens of less competent writers who saw the serious fun Huxley had with his story and couldn’t resist imitating it.

As a satire today, reread when some of the things it talked about have moved straight on into our lives, the novel suffers as indeed it did back in 1932, from being a half-job. All the good stuff is up front in the book. Toward the end the fun and the imagination of Huxley diminish. Having the Indian hang himself seemed to me, even when I was younger, a bad solution to a good novel. Even Huxley, in 1952 when I first met him, expressed some doubt about his original ending.

But on his way to the finale, let’s face it, Huxley was the only referee we had for our impeding technological game. With foresight and precision he saw the Pill coming and ducked. He circled round cloning long before it became a tv Tale show mini-debate by mini-minds pretending to offer, as a result to most of us, mini-news. The drug culture of today noon occupied Huxley’s mind at breakfast 45 years back, long before he sprinkled mescaline on his Wheaties. While he was at it, old Aldous invented and reinvented the machined pornographies that have infiltrated our cinemas to slumber us better than Nembutal and bore us more than family picnics, well beyond 1984. And if we have not as yet birthed his ‘feelies’ into our world, we are on the thin dumb rim of doing so.

If there is a zero for failure to imagine at the center of the novel, and this radio play, it is the inability of Huxley (and Orwell, too later on) to in any way recognize or prophesy Space Travel. This may well be because of the time we lived in, then, when the Space Age seemed so remote, so impossible, that it could not be entered on any imaginary ledger to tip the scales toward an equally improbable better if not happy ending.

This was revealed in a lecture which I shared with Huxley onstage at UCLA some time in the early Sixties. Speaking first, he wondered again and again, what the next great development in literature might be. 

I was stunned. In sat in my chair hardly daring to rise and deliver my speech, for suddenly my evening had changed. I had intended to make a few remarks about why I wrote what I wrote, but suddenly here was Huxley asking and not answering what was, to me, anyway, an obvious question with an obvious answer. What would the next great literature be?

Science Fiction! I wanted to shout. Good Grief and Jumping Jehoshaphat! Science Fiction!

Since every problem you can name in our time has to do with science and technology (name one that doesn’t) what else us there to write about except Pills, technological drugs, automobiles, smog, nuclear power, solar energy, space travel, tv, radio, transistors, free-ways, all, all of them scientific extensions of scientific dreams.

I rose and did not shout it. But I rose and said it, quietly, out of deference to my author hero.

Huxley shook my hand after the lecture and smiled at me with that dry quiet smile of his, and we spoke of Space Travel and how it might have changed *Brave New World* if he had thought to consider it in the full.

I still wish today that I might take his ghost to Cape Canaveral and whisk him to the top of the Vehicle Assembly Building where I have gone to stare down, with a wildly beating heart at the topmost part of the Apollo rockets lying ready below to give us alternative futures. We are not doomed to stay on Earth and share Huxley’s Indian suicide or Orwell’s Big Brother. When the time is ripe, we will just up and ‘go’.

All this said, when we return to the radio show, here captured to remind us once more that CBS, of all the radio networks, was the most open, the most adventurous, the most creative. Considering the year it was broadcast, 1956, long before Playboy made its real impact on our country, it is a fascinating work, of much imagination and good taste.

Let me step aside now, I have shouted my quiet shout. The next voice you’ll hear, a lovely gentleman’s voice, is that of Aldous Huxley. Would that he were alive today, for another teatime chat and another long look into a sometimes dubious, sometimes exhilarating Future."

Ray Bradbury
Los Angeles
May 16, 1979"

Πηγή: http://www.sffaudio.com/?p=28564


Κυκλοφόρησε σε δίσκο (βινυλίου, εννοείται) το 1979, οι δύο πλευρές του οποίου βρίσκονται εκεί:
http://ia600400.us.archive.org/32/i...BSrw_56-01-27_ep01-Brave_New_World_Part_1.mp3
http://ia600400.us.archive.org/32/i...BSrw_56-02-03_ep02-Brave_New_World_Part_2.mp3

Straight from the master's mouth.


----------



## Earion (Apr 1, 2013)

Μα πού τα ξεθάβεις, δαιμόνιε Δαεμάνε;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 2, 2013)

Earion said:


> _Θαυμαστός _και _θαυμάσιος _στην ουσία είναι ίδια λέξη.


Ίσως, αλλά στο επάγγελμά μας πολύ συχνά η ουσία βρίσκεται στο φαινομενικά επουσιώδες. :)



Earion said:


> Εμένα όμως με συγκινεί, τώρα που το βλέπω, και το _εξαίσιος _του Ρώτα.


Ω ναι, και μένα. Συμφωνώ και με τα επιχειρήματά σου. Αν το ξανακάναμε όλο από την αρχή, θα χαιρόμουν να επικρατούσε το εξαίσιος.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2013)

Εμφάνιση του _γενναίου_ σε τίτλο του Protagon.gr:
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.kosmos&id=29328

Δυστυχώς, εκτός από τις γνήσιες ψευτοφίλες (τις λέξεις των αγγλικών με ελληνική προέλευση αλλά διαφορετική σημασία από τη σημερινή ελληνική), έχουμε και τις νόθες ψευτοφίλες: αυτές που μάθαμε με μια σημασία και άντε να σκεφτούμε ότι μπορεί να έχουν ή να είχαν και δεύτερη.


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2015)

...
Дивный Новый Мир (Divny Novy Mir = Brave New World) - Технология (Technology)








Spoiler



Стой, больше не торопись, посмотри вокруг, 
Сделай пару шагов, замыкая круг, 
Собирая друзей на прощальный пир 
Я открою тебе как устроен мир.

Ты узнаешь зачем умираем мы
Отличается чем лето от зимы
Кто придумал ctrl, alt, del
Кто навеки ушёл, кто тебя хранит.

И сколько хочешь будет чистого неба
И сколько хочешь будет звёзд и луны
И сколько хочешь будет зрелищ и хлеба
И сколько хочешь окончания войны.

Там, у последней черты год идёт за два
Постарайся найти нужные слова
Программируя свой персональный рай
Сделай так, чтоб всего было через край.

Сделай вечную ночь тем, кто хочет спать
Сделай тысячи книг тем, кто хочет знать
Сделай жаждущим страсть миллион Джульет
И на небо попасть, проездной билет.

Стой, больше не торопись, посмотри назад
Ты старался на пять, каждый будет рад
Каждый дарит ключи от своих квартир
Каждый хочет войти в дивный новый мир.


----------

